# NYU | Kanbar institute film & television



## giuliomm (Oct 16, 2018)

Hi there. Searching on the web opinions of this program I find only reviews about the post-graduate course. So I’m going to ask you a few questions.

*APP. REQUIREMENTS*:

According to NYU’s website, requirements for applicants don’t include any standardized test. That’s great, because I have not time to prepare it now. But... taking sat/act - even if it is not required - would help my acceptance’s chances?

Then I read: 

International students MAY need to provide proof of English language proficiency. Read NYU’s policy to know whether this applies to you.
Proof of High School Diploma or Equivalent (details at NYU Proof of Graduation Policy).
1) ...MAY need provide...
Does it mean that even toefl is not required? At the moment I have a “poor” 90/120.

2) They don’t want school transcripts but only the high school diploma... have I got it right?

*CREATIVE PORTFOLIO*:

Can I send them a show-reel with several pieces of works which I made during the last years, instead of a single fiction short film?



*O.T.:
*
Have you some suggestions for other good universities/academies which don’t require standardized test?
I found only CalARTS in the top-schools list.


Thank you very much!!!!!


----------

